# موسوعة ميكانيك السيارات صوت وصورة



## charif (10 نوفمبر 2009)

هو موقع محمل يحتوي على كثير من الفيديوهات التي تشرح الميكانيك
وهي كبيرة الحجم حوالي 10go

الروابط في الملف التالي وهي 109 رابط
http://rs425.rapidshare.com/files/305084680/MSayarat.txt


----------



## maarafa (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير يااخى ولكن موقع رابيدشير ده احيانا كتير يرفض عمل دونلودمجانى ياريت لو فيه امكانيه للتعامل مع موقع اخر


----------



## defo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يااخي
جارى التعامل مع تلك الملفات


----------



## defo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا برنسسسسسسسسسس
جارى التعامل مع تلك الملفات


----------



## abc-ahmed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك وجاري التحميل


----------



## daliaali2003 (7 يناير 2010)

يااااااااه 

فوق ال 100 ملف مضغوط ......
ولازم يتحملوا جميعهم ......... 
ولازم يكونوا كلهم بدون اى اخطاء .....
والموقع بتاع الرابد شير مرة يسمح بالتحميل وعشرات المرات لا ........
اظن انه من المستحيل ان يستطيع تحميله اى عضو من الموقع بهذه الطريقة 
وارجوك ان كان ممكن عمل ملف تورنت لهذه الاجزاء فهذا افضل بكثير
وشكرا مقدما 
داليدا


----------

